# Best dry chain lube?



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

I have been dumond tech lite but it still gets so dirty. I never ride in the rain. My lbs sold me some giant branded aerosol lube they say they use on all their chains. He said it keeps the chain way cleaner bc it dries. However, spraying it on the chain is too messy for me. Is there another brand that comes in a drip bottle that will accept one of those tubes that insert into aerosol nozzles?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

if you still have dirty chains you're doing it wrong. my bike (and thus the drivetrain) were new 2.23.13. i've got about 1,000mi on it since, using 2 different pair of wheels. the chain has never been cleaned. it gets lubed about once a week or so. there is no need for it to EVER be any dirtier than this, unless you've just ridden in the rain or the dirt. i used dumonde yellow for years, and now i'm using wd40 dry. excellent lube and if you forget your aftershave a drop or 2 behind your ear will have the women all over you. :yesnod:

View attachment 279595
View attachment 279596


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

cxwrench said:


> the chain has never been cleaned. it gets lubed about once a week or so. there is no need for it to EVER be any dirtier than this, unless you've just ridden in the rain or the dirt


Hmm, I'm impressed. HB/Prolube/etc work well but they tend to attract dust, might be my area.
I'm tempted to give it a shot.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

For a dry lube, Finish Line is pretty good -- 

Finish Line - Bicycle Lubricants and Care Products

Then there's the ultimate dry lube, White Lightning which is basically a wax. It works really well, but doesn't last very long (maybe 100 miles). It's nice when you're traveling and don't want to mess stuff up with a greasy chain. 


White Lightning


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

pmf said:


> For a dry lube, Finish Line is pretty good --
> 
> Finish Line - Bicycle Lubricants and Care Products
> 
> ...


I have both of those, tried them both, they don't look like pics from cxwrench.
Do you have some comparison photos?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

pmf said:


> For a dry lube, Finish Line is pretty good --
> 
> Finish Line - Bicycle Lubricants and Care Products
> 
> ...


White Lightning is the absolute worst chain lube ever made. period. the ONLY thing it's good for is lubricating Speedplay pedal cleats. Take a look at my previous post and tell me how that chain would 'mess stuff up'...lubricating a chain _properly_ is not difficult, and you end up w/ a pretty clean chain.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

cxwrench said:


> White Lightning is the absolute worst chain lube ever made. period. the ONLY thing it's good for is lubricating Speedplay pedal cleats.


Yep, that is what I'm using it for at this point. 
BTW I did order some WD40 Dry from Amazon, will be giving it a shot Fri/Sat/Sun
3 Day weekend riding.


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

have had good success with Squirt wax lube. after it dries, the excess just falls off or is easily brushed off.


----------



## captain stubbing (Mar 30, 2011)

mann2 said:


> have had good success with Squirt wax lube. after it dries, the excess just falls off or is easily brushed off.


+1....its good stuff!


----------



## eggdog (Jan 20, 2011)

+2 for squirt
Rock n roll lube for a close second


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

WD-40 has a new line of bike products including both dry and wet chain lubricants. The bike line of products does not show on Amazon yet. WD-40 BIKE | A comprehensive line of bicycle care products developed for cyclists and mechanics
The original WD-40 is mainly a rust and corrosion protectorate. WD stands for "water displacement". Not much of a lubricant. Not sure how good the new WD-40 dry PTFE is for a lubricant.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for pointing out the difference,


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

cxwrench said:


> if you still have dirty chains you're doing it wrong. my bike (and thus the drivetrain) were new 2.23.13. i've got about 1,000mi on it since, using 2 different pair of wheels. the chain has never been cleaned. it gets lubed about once a week or so. there is no need for it to EVER be any dirtier than this, unless you've just ridden in the rain or the dirt. i used dumonde yellow for years, and now i'm using wd40 dry. excellent lube and if you forget your aftershave a drop or 2 behind your ear will have the women all over you. :yesnod:
> 
> View attachment 279595
> View attachment 279596


How is WD40 dry in wet conditions? I see it advertised as being for dry and arid conditions, and it can be very wet down here. 

I'm experimenting with new lubes after reading the Velo line comparison.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> if you still have dirty chains you're doing it wrong. my bike (and thus the drivetrain) were new 2.23.13. *i've got about 1,000mi on it since, using 2 different pair of wheels. the chain has never been cleaned. it gets lubed about once a week or so.* there is no need for it to EVER be any dirtier than this, unless you've just ridden in the rain or the dirt. i used dumonde yellow for years, and now i'm using wd40 dry. excellent lube and if you forget your aftershave a drop or 2 behind your ear will have the women all over you. :yesnod:
> 
> View attachment 279595
> View attachment 279596


Holy crap. I can't keep mine looking like that for 1000 yards nevermind miles.

Would love to hear your technique if you're willing to share?


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I don't think there is a "best" but there are "worst". Worst are the Pedros Ice wax and White Lightning, those two products gum up drivelines and don't lube the chain thus you end up with faster wearing chains though they do stay cleaner to the touch; and you have reapply those lubes about every 65 to 75 miles or the chain starts making noise and noise is metal to metal contact which means the chain is getting abused, so you have to carry a bottle with you on rides over 65 miles! 

I like Finish Line Teflon Dry. Even though the Teflon Dry does have some wax it's combined with other ingredients like oil and teflon to make it a real lubricant with wax to repel dirt. 

However, when I was talking to Adrenaline Bikes when I ordered my bike the sales guy who hated those wax lubes I mentioned in the first paragraph suggested that I try Pro Gold Xtreme chain lube, so he's going to send a bottle of the stuff with the bike. He claims it stays clean, won't splatter like wet lube, yet can handle wet conditions that I occasionally have to ride in here in the midwest, and their studies of the lube showed that chains were lasted longer then using other lubes. I never used the stuff before, but will have to wait to report on it since the bike isn't here yet, but it has gotten high reviews every place I read about it.

The other lube I like for wet riding conditions is Chain-L. I use it only on my touring bike not on my other road bikes. But it does hold up very well to rain and it lasts a long time before cleaning and reapplying, but it is sort of tricky to use and if you don't do it right you'll be disappointed in the results. You have to clean the chain real well before using it for the first time, heat up the bottle to about 100 degrees, then apply the absolutely smallest amount to each roller, wipe it down with a rag, wait about 12 hours and rewipe; then after each ride you wipe the chain down again. Chain L claims 900 miles between cleaning the chain and reapplying the lube, I don't buy that, I clean my chain about every 400 miles and reapply instead and by the time that happens the chain is beginning to get black, I can't imagine after 900 miles what it would look like. But the chain does remain very quiet the whole time which is good. I haven't used it long enough yet to find out if my chain wear will be reduced.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

Tried Squirt, and didn't care for it. Been running the Prolink/Gold Extreme, and it's been pretty darn good. I switch to DuMonde Tech (Lite) when there's going to be snow/rain.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Holy crap. I can't keep mine looking like that for 1000 yards nevermind miles.
> 
> Would love to hear your technique if you're willing to share?


it's very basic. 
1) wipe off chain
2) apply 1 drop per roller
3) turn cranks for 10-20 seconds to help lube penetrate inside the rollers
4) wipe ALL excess lube off chain. 
5) ride for a week, repeat. 



Fireform said:


> How is WD40 dry in wet conditions? I see it advertised as being for dry and arid conditions, and it can be very wet down here.
> 
> I'm experimenting with new lubes after reading the Velo line comparison.


there is a WD40 dry lube AND a WD40 wet lube. i didn't get a chance to use it much this year, but they cx guys say it works well.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> it's very basic.
> 1) wipe off chain
> 2) apply 1 drop per roller
> 3) turn cranks for 10-20 seconds to help lube penetrate inside the rollers
> ...


Thanks. That's exaclty what I've been doing. While I haven't had what I'd call a 'problem' with the drive train getting dirty my chain/cassette looks nothing like yours does. The roads suck here and I tend to find gravel roads on just about every ride so maybe that's the difference.


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

My chain is a Campagnolo, so I use virgin olive oil.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Sun Rider said:


> My chain is a Campagnolo, so I use virgin olive oil.


Great stuff, but you can only use that oil once on a Campy, after that the Campy is no longer a virgin.


----------



## duffin (Jun 11, 2012)

All you need to know is here:

Friction Facts


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

duffin said:


> All you need to know is here:
> 
> Friction Facts


Not really, the left out several of the most popular lubes used here, also didn't include the lube up for discussion in this thread.

follow up to the article
Technical FAQ: More on lubricating chains with wax


----------



## Aushiker (Mar 23, 2008)

I have been using Rock and Roll Gold chain lube and I am pretty happy with it given my chain and cassette wear rates which I have documented here.

It also does a reasonable but not fantastic job keeping the chain clean.

Andrew


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Aushiker said:


> I have been using Rock and Roll Gold chain lube and I am pretty happy with it given my chain and cassette wear rates which I have documented here.
> 
> It also does a reasonable but not fantastic job keeping the chain clean.
> 
> Andrew


^ I use same Andrew (here in CO front range) year round...in rain, mostly shine or late snowfalls on the passes. Insofar as "keeping it clean", here is my recommendation:

First, go out and purchase a $7.00 can of Mass Airflow Cleaner from an autopart store. Place your bike up in your tripod stand, place an old drop cloth underneath, and spray the MAF cleaner (spray tube inserted into the nozzle head) downward on a slow reverse spinning chain. Be generous, and watch everything come dripping off. Wipe dry with clean cloth with a reverse spin. 

Now shake the R&RGold well, and squeezed out a large stream (don't drip like other lubes) down directly on the chain at the point of your cogs...middle cog in fact...as you reverse spin. Again, be very generous. Now spin a few strokes of the crank forward slowly. Stop, now reverse and wipe chain, with a clean cloth, moving the cloth in a fashion that orientates the chain in various angles. Keep placing a clean portion of the rag on the chain...dirt will continue to ooze out from pin hollows and link contacts. You cannot possibly over polish it (it's not what's on the chain...it's whats inside it that lubes it). 

For a process that does not require chain removal, it perhaps is the best cleaning/lubricating quick process out there. It will remain lubed over hundreds of miles as well as kept clean with a quick spin and cloth wipe down post rides. Friction Facts love R&R Gold as much as I do. Ride silent and efficient


----------



## 2 Piece (Sep 26, 2012)

*absolute worst chain lube ever made??*



cxwrench said:


> White Lightning is the absolute worst chain lube ever made. period. the ONLY thing it's good for is lubricating Speedplay pedal cleats. Take a look at my previous post and tell me how that chain would 'mess stuff up'...lubricating a chain _properly_ is not difficult, and you end up w/ a pretty clean chain.


Wow, tell that to my KMC chain with over 5000 miles on it and still no sign of stretch. It has only ever had White Lightning. KMC aren't necessarily known for their long lasting virtues I'm a daily commuter (year round, rain, snow whatever) with racks and panniers and pull trailer on weekend trips to grocery store. In fact I have worn out my rear hub and just replaced the bottom bracket on my commuter bike. And if something happens where I need to work around the chain I do not get dirty thanks to the wax formula. So is White Lightning Clean ride the "best" or "worst" I doubt it, but it sure works a lot better that the oil/ synthetic blends I have tried, at least for my style riding, commuter and road bikes. White Lightning doing a good job on my fleet, 2 commuter and 2 road bikes.


----------



## Armin Fedde (Sep 25, 2013)

Sure deodorant. That will keep things dry, and unpleasant smells away, too. "Free and Clear" is my favorite; others may prefer a scent that better expresses their 'personality'. Apply liberally to clean, dry chain. Wipe away excess and ride.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

froze said:


> Great stuff, but you can only use that oil once on a Campy, after that the Campy is no longer a virgin.


Dunno if you got rep for this back in April, but seeing as how I missed this thread until the WL fanboy dredged it, I'll do it now.


----------



## biker1357 (Jan 11, 2012)

*Chain Lube*

Everyone wants a chain lube that lasts forever, and doesn't collect any 
dirt. Its NOT gonna happen. I use liquid wrench brand Chain lube. $4.00 a can, lasts a couple of seasons. Sure, I take my chain off and clean it every 5 or 6 rides, along with the cassette. I clean them in mineral spirits until they sparkle. Then apply the spray chain lube. (Takes about 20 minutes). My bike runs silent and shifts perfect. I tried wax lube, but the chain would squeak. I am amazed at how many expensive bikes I see with riders decked out in expensive gear, and their bikes squeak, rattle, and grind. Learn how to adjust and clean your drive train as well as the rest of your bike and it will perform a lot better. No matter what lube you use.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

biker1357 said:


> Sure, I take my chain off and clean it every 5 or 6 rides, along with the cassette.


really?? sounds like a huge waste of time and effort.

the only time I take a chain off is when I replace it...


----------



## biker1357 (Jan 11, 2012)

20 Minutes is a huge waste of time??? It's the only way to really get all
the grime out of the chain. Any on bike chain cleaning is only getting the 
surface dirt off. Your chain will last longer if you clean it properly.
And good luck getting all the grime off the cassette while it is still 
on the bike. When you change your chain do you do it yourself or 
pay some $12 an hour "Professional" mechanic to do it for you?


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

biker1357 said:


> 20 Minutes is a huge waste of time??? It's the only way to really get all
> the grime out of the chain. Any on bike chain cleaning is only getting the
> surface dirt off. Your chain will last longer if you clean it properly.
> And good luck getting all the grime off the cassette while it is still
> ...


yep, I've got way better things to do than cleaning chains in solvent so they 'sparkle'...that's a total waste of time. 20 min per week is about 18 hrs a year...screw that.

just lube it, wipe it down between rides, and forget about it until it's time to replace.

and fwiw, I replace my own chains, it's not a difficult operation. there's lots of online videos if you're unsure how to do it...


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Rock and Roll red


----------



## Armin Fedde (Sep 25, 2013)

I wonder how many terrabytes of data storage space are occupied by men arguing about bicycle chain hygiene.


----------



## Armin Fedde (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm happy to add to them but it's dinnertime. I'm starved!


----------



## Armin Fedde (Sep 25, 2013)

blah blah blah


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Gerry Hull said:


> BEST "DRY" CHAIN LUBE:
> Mix one gallon equal parts acetone, toluene, and MEK.
> Park bicycle in a 1 foot deep bed of styrofoam peanuts.
> Dab small amount "dry lube mix" inside each nostril and inhale deeply.
> ...


I agree this gets revisited way to often.

But, are you serious? You have 20 posts and so far just a bunch of blah, blah, blah. 
Where is Zeet? At least it took him a while to piss everyone off. You did it in less than 20 posts. Nice job. I predict someone will red dot you soon. 

Oh, Zeet. I hope you get better. We miss you here.


----------



## Armin Fedde (Sep 25, 2013)

zzzzzzz


----------



## J24 (Oct 8, 2003)

froze said:


> Great stuff, but you can only use that oil once on a Campy, after that the Campy is no longer a virgin.


Use Extra Virgin and you can do it twice.


----------

